# 3 days!!!



## tripp (May 3, 2011)

I offered nesting material to my doe today it was hay. So she is due to kindle on the 6th is there anything else i need to be doing in the way of any extra feed or what this is the first litter that has been born on my place. The doe came to me already bred so I am new to birthing rabbits so if i need to provide anything else please let me know????


thanks 
tripp


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 4, 2011)

Food, water, a nest box and nesting materials and your good to go.


----------



## tripp (May 5, 2011)

alright cool will it mess her up if i check in the nest box to look for babies?


----------



## smalltimer (May 5, 2011)

I look to see if my doe gives birth all the time she doent seem to mind i just look without touching to much is all


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 5, 2011)

None of my does seemed to care too much either.  I'm a fussy animal mom and they accommodate me pretty well.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 5, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww...  As far as needs for the mommy, I would make sure she has extra water, especially when her babies come. My french started drinking twice as much water when she started nursing  . Also I always peek at the babies a little while after they are born, to make sure everyone is ok. Usually the mother won't mind too much, depending on how tame she is. And after 1 week you should be able to hold them (just a little) but once their eyes are open you can hold them all you want  . If this is a first time mommy, she will most likely do something wrong (in my experience). So make sure they are properly covered with hay and fur from all sides!!! Hope it all works out!!!


----------



## tripp (May 5, 2011)

She is not a first mom, I am a first time rabbit birthing rookie lol and my kids are involved!!
I hate having to tell them when one of our chicks or buns have died! For obvious reasons my little girls are 6 and 5 so they don't like it when we have some deaths round here. So yea I checked today and nothing so far I will post some pics when it happens and I am like you hope nothing goes wrong lol!!!


----------



## tripp (May 6, 2011)

Well it is 4 am and still no babies I hope she kindles soon my kinds bout to drive me crazy my son woke up about an hour ago and came and asked if we had babies yet lol!!!!!

Told him no sent his butt back to bed you would think it is christmas eve round this camp site lol!!!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 6, 2011)

How many days is it? My Rabbit did not have hers untill 34-35 days, but she is a French lop so it is most likely different for yours. I'll be waiting to see the pictures!!!   !!! And I hope it all goes well again!!!!!


----------



## tripp (May 6, 2011)

Like clock work our bunnies arrived today six healthy babies momma is doing real good!
The kids went nuts! So thank you everyone for your help with all my rookie questions!

I will post pics of all of my rabbits!


Tripp


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 6, 2011)

Thats awsome!!!! :bun  Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## tripp (May 7, 2011)

So now I have another question are the babies supposed to be compleatly covered with 
the nesting material as far as the rabbit down is concearned cause mine are covered all the way????


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2011)

The mother will completely cover them with fur.


----------



## tripp (May 7, 2011)

ok cool then i was just wondering lol 
she is being a good mom and it looks as if they 
have doubled in size since yesterday
i am amazed lol



thanks
tripp


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Congrats on the litter :bun . Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------

